
Why Are So Many of the Framework Classes Sealed? (2004) - tosh
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ericlippert/2004/01/22/why-are-so-many-of-the-framework-classes-sealed/
======
dethswatch
Yeah, Eric is wrong about this.

His argument boils down to, "If we let chefs have any knife they wanted,
they'd choose the ones that cut most efficiently and proceed to cut
themselves! We can't have that, now can we?"

In practice, it wasn't a huge problem, but there were times when getting
around it was just a waste of my time.

~~~
setr
I think the more important chunk of his argument was the downstream
dependency; you now aren't testing your interfaces against all expected usage
in the code you're writing, you're now building it against the expected usage
of any and all arbitrary code now and in the future.

As well as, as soon as you unseal it, then you have to assume it's being used
somewhere, and you're suddenly dealing with a much more exposed and expansive
API to maintain.

------
Something1234
What is this inheritance demand for subclasses to be signed by a key, and what
language enables that?

